# got one i want to get rid of



## bkg (Jan 6, 2016)

[If you would like to give away a timeshare, we have a forum just for that.  Please take a minute to read through this walk-through:  

How can I give away my timeshare on TUG:  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509]


----------

